# Delta SkyMiles



## Tumbleweed (Jul 11, 2010)

Anyone know if it is possible to transfer Delta SkyMiles to AGR?


----------



## PRR 60 (Jul 11, 2010)

Tumbleweed said:


> Anyone know if it is possible to transfer Delta SkyMiles to AGR?


No, there is not. Delta has no outbound transfers to any programs.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Jul 11, 2010)

PRR 60 said:


> Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know if it is possible to transfer Delta SkyMiles to AGR?
> ...


Rats...... :angry2:


----------



## alanh (Jul 11, 2010)

Points.com offers "GPX Trading" where you can transfer out points for a fee and a huge devaluation. For 6,000 Delta miles and $60, you get 1,000 Continental miles. Considering the cost, you'd be nuts to do it.


----------



## frugalist (Jul 11, 2010)

alanh said:


> Points.com offers "GPX Trading" where you can transfer out points for a fee and a huge devaluation. For 6,000 Delta miles and $60, you get 1,000 Continental miles. Considering the cost, you'd be nuts to do it.


So true! And here's exactly how nuts you'd be:

Since you need to transfer at least 5,000 OnePass miles to AGR, assuming your OnePass miles account is empty, you'd have to pay Points.com $300 to trade 30,000 Delta Mile for 5,000 Continental OP Miles, which you then transfer for 5,000 AGR Points. Or, with the 30% buy-points promotion in effect until July 31, you can buy 4,000 AGR points for $110 and get 1,200 extra points for a total of 5,200 AGR points.

So, $300 to convert 30,000 Delta miles into 5,000 AGR points. Or, $110 to buy 5,200 AGR points directly, and you'd still have your 30,000 Delta miles.

Yep! You'd be nuts to convert!


----------



## ATXEagle (Jul 12, 2010)

Points.com does have its flaws for sure. But with GPX trades you can get very good deals, it all depends on what trade you agree to. For example, you can set a specific trade for a determined price. Then you just wait to see if anyone accepts your offer. If no one accepts it you pay nothing. I've been surprised what trades some people will accept. Here are some trades I've made on points.com (GPX) over the last few months. I think they were very good deals, all things considered. I usually transfer all of my Continental miles to Amtrak once I have the required increments of 5,000.

I traded 2,000 Delta miles for 5,000 Continental miles for a price of $20.

Traded 1,000 Delta for 3,000 Continental for $10.

1 Airtran credit for 3,000 Continental miles for $29.

1,000 Priority Club points for 1,000 Continental miles for $5.

My really large trade was more expensive. Last fall I had 23,000 Delta miles I wasn't going to use. I was able to trade with someone for 23,000 Continental miles. It cost me $260, but that bought me a two-zone roomette award for me and my sister. That was more than worth the $260. It was worth the original Delta miles, which weren't even enough to get a free flight on Delta. It was also cheaper than buying points from Amtrak.

Anyway, I would definitely play around with the GPX trades. Also get on their emailing list because sometimes they've emailed me specials. The thing that is a rip off is the "point conversion." With that you always face great devaluation.

Good luck!


----------

